# Dovetail splined miter joints strong enough for table legs?



## Opsis (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm building an oddly shape table that will be used as a kitchen bar. 8 ft long, 36 in tall, 16 in wide.

The legs are 5/4" birch panels that span the width of the table top (also 5/4") for a design of clean lines. To keep a clean boxy look I'd like to join the legs to the table top with miter joints splined with dovetails, similar to this example from http://stephenevansfurniture.com/custom-table-portfolio/










The example above shows a dovetail splined miter joint used for a coffee table or bench. My table will have much taller legs, and thus a longer lever arm to apply stress to joint. I plan on running a steel stretcher connecting the two legs.

I love the look of the joint, but is it strong enough for this application? This is my first table project, so appreciate any comments or suggestions!


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

NO!!!!!!! They will snap like a dried twig with any movement left to right. They would need some lower bracing left to right. You have a 3ft lever over a 8ft fulcrum or vise versa to snap the verticals flat if any side force is put on it, if the force was always down it would hold, but any lateral force the long way will fold like a deck of cards.


----------



## ThomasChippendale (Nov 6, 2015)

The joint for such a project would involve the maximum amount of contact area between the legs and top and a strong adhesive. I would use a box joint or closely spaces through dovetail joint and marine epoxy. If you can spare a right angle brace in the middle, the better.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I love the look but share the above concerns re: structural integrity. I think you could glue a long triangular "gusset" under that joint and achieve a strong joint. I would not run it to the table edge which would make it nearly invisable.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I think you could achieve that look with dominos or loose tenons for strength. Add the dovetail splines for looks. The steel stretcher you are planning should help to resist racking.


----------



## langski93 (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is what I did. You may be able to do the same by adding a stretcher with through tenors even if you use different dovetail joinery. This coffee table is rock solid and we use it as a bench sometime when we have a full house.


----------



## Opsis (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice! I'm going to go with box joints instead of miters and add a stretcher underneath the table top to prevent racking. Will post pics when I'm done (hopefully by the end of the year).

Beautiful coffee table @langski93 ! How did you join the stretcher to the legs?


----------



## langski93 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Opsis. 
The stretcher is held to each leg by a wedged through tenon. 2 wedges in each tenon. Sorry I don't have a better photo, but you may be able to zoom in on it.


----------

